# Anyone know the Dooly County deer movement as of 12/25?!?!?!?!?



## Hunter22 (Dec 27, 2008)

What are the deer doing in Dooly county, on the south eastern part as of now?


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 28, 2008)

Family has seen few out.  I've hunted each afternoon and haven't seen anything.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 28, 2008)

talked with a couple people, they're seeing movement in the morning early. very slow in the afternoon right now. i am headed down NOW for the next two days. i'll let you know how it goes. AW


----------



## redpredator (Dec 30, 2008)

*headed that way soon*

I will be down there from the 2nd through the 4th. I will let you know monday.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 30, 2008)

its slow, i just got back in, i saw one small 6 point monday morning, weather is unusually warm. tuesday was a bust, i did not see a deer. however monday morning i saw about 10 hogs, 2 bobcats. will be back down thurs to try again. its should be cooler by then. AW


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i went huntin this morning shot a huge doe. weighed about 160 if not more. She looked like an elk lol. I have been seing movement vrey early in the morning and late late in the afternoon right before dark. Me and my nephew hunter over a 100+ acre cut soybean field off the ground today in a couple of fold out chairs right behind the wheels on the irrigation system and saw a big sow and 11 little ones come out at 2:30 and he shot the sow. There are plenty more out there and will prob go again tom early afternoon.


----------



## Hunter22 (Dec 30, 2008)

also when i brough the doe to Doodles cooler this afternoon i saw 4 bucks in there. Nothing special the biggest one had a good mass but not tall tined and only had about a 15" or 16" spread and all the others were smaller and 3 hogs.


----------



## redpredator (Jan 5, 2009)

*Saw three deer*

I saw three deer all weekend. Two does and one buck that came out on a food plot at 5:45. Looked very poor had lost alot of weight. I guess he had been rutting hard for awhile. Had five on one side and 2 on the other. Good luck the last 10 days.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah im done for the season. I shot 2 huge does. One weighed about 150 and the other 160+, she was huge. A guy shot a real nice 9 pointer about 5 days ago or so that was chasing a doe in a cotton field so I gusess they are still in search for those last very few does in heat. I went duck huntin a couple days too and boy are those things hard to hit let me tell ya.


----------

